# MMORPG gesucht!



## TiscXX (20. Mai 2013)

Hey,

ich und mein freund suchen ein schwierigeres qualitativ hochwertiges und grafisch gutes Rollenspiel, das man im multiplayer modus gut spielen kann. Egal ob Realistisch oder Fantasy oder auch was anderes. Wichtig ist, dass es wenn es ein Free-2-Play ist nichts zusätzlich kostet (also das man sich keinen vorteil mit geld machen kann...), es darf auch was kosten aber nicht mehr als 20 euro. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG
Tisc


----------



## wastel (21. Mai 2013)

Herr der Ringe Online...

sehr gutes old school MMORPG mit gutem F2P.  Schöner Grafik (wenn auch nicht top aktuell) und grossem Spielgebiet.

Wastel


----------



## Snupe (21. Mai 2013)

Ich würde dir zu Tera Online raten. Die Grafik ist einfach der Hammer und es bockt auch. Große Monster sind am Start. u.s.w





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2QCoFCa1RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

